# Markdown to pdf compiler



## Dan1973 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey all,

Can you recommend some options for a port(s) to accomplish compilation of markdown to PDF? I know about Pandoc, but the install size is out of this world , it asks for 3Gb of disk space,  but I want something slim. 

With thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2014)

There's converters/wkhtmltopdf, although it's not particularly small either.


----------



## Oko (Sep 6, 2014)

Pandoc http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/ via LaTeX. I am not sure if it is ported to FreeBSD but you can use Haskel own package manager 
	
	



```
cabal-install
```
 to install it.


----------

